# Books regarding Canada's commitment to global humanitarianism 1984-2000



## nawk (2 Oct 2006)

I have a paper I need to write about Canada's commitment to global humanitarianism from 1984-2000 and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on some good books.  I've checked out a number of books from the Canadian Army Reading List regarding peacekeeping and I've also read Shake Hands With The Devil.  Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------

